# Aspen Shavings and litter training



## cat1560 (Oct 27, 2010)

dose any one know what kind of allergic reactions hedgehogs can get from Aspen Shavings and why do you litter train them is it if you dont want to keep it in a cage and let them walk in the house if you keep it in a cage dose it mater if if they are litter trainend or not


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Litter training just makes it easier to clean the cage and to have them out in a hedgie proof room or playpen. It is not necessary at all and some hedgehogs will not even litter train. Aspen shavings are the only safe wood bedding but that does not mean that hedgehogs and people are never allergic to it. Most people use fleece fabric cut to the size of the cage for a main and choose a commercial bedding or just us paper towel for the litter box. 

Allergic reactions can show up in lots of different ways. I think that the most common are sneezing and skin reactions.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

For me litter training makes the cages stay cleaner and the hedgies. I've used fleece liners from the beginning after all the research I did. What I love about fleece liners is that you aren't throwing away a ton of bedding every few days, they are reusable and don't cost anything after the initial purchase if you have a washer and dryer accessible to you, they are nice and soft and my hedgies love cuddling up in it, there is nothing that will poke or get into their eyes and nothing that can irritate private areas. My hedgies stay cleaner like that so when they do come out to for bonding time or to play they aren't tracking messes everywhere. I still have to give a foot bath to my extra messy girl hedgie but at least this way there is nothing to stick to her feet before I can get her out in the morning


----------

